# LOST-black Whetstone Paddle, last seen in Dowd Chute



## Joe (May 4, 2004)

it has my name (Joe) on the back of the paddle, and my phone number (303-588-2060). it also has yellow duck tape where the shaft meets the blade.
Also, I lost my center foam pillar - it was a decent smack-down.
:roll: 

giva call if any of this floats into your backyard.

thanks,
Joe


----------

